# FritzBox + Wlanadapter



## ava99 (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hatte schon diverse Wlan-Netzwerke eingerichtet. Aber so etwas ist mir noch nicht passiert. Habe mir eine FritzBox 3030 von Avm geholt und diese per LAN eingerichtet, und wollte dann auf WLAN umstellen, da ich Wlan-Karte im Laptop habe. Sitze nun seit mehreren Stunden verzwiefelt daran.Habe Wep-128bit Verschlüsselung (Keys in Box und auf dem Laptop mehrfach kontrolliert) eingegeben. Und habe Probleme dieFritzbox  per WLAN zufinden, obwohl nur 0,5m mit dem Gerät entfernt bin. Per Patchkabel kann ich ohne Probleme zugreifen.

Für Hilfe schon im voraus Vielen Dank.


Güße 
ava99


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2006)

Mach WEP erstmal aus um zu testen obs daran wirklich nicht liegt (habs schon erlebt das es irgendwie inkompatibel war). Hast du eventuell einen MAC-Filter an?


----------



## ava99 (9. Januar 2006)

Hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, nur dann steht da WLan inaktiv , das fand ich a bissl kommisch,  aber werde es heute mal gleich ausprobieren. Danke 

Grüße
ava99


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Januar 2006)

Hi,

also bei der FritzBox Fon WLAN gibt es in den WLAN Einstellung die Option "neue Geräte zulassen" (oder so ähnlich). vielleicht ist die bei dir deaktiviert.


----------

